# Nutrisource prices.



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Did the nutrisource prices go up everywhere? I paid over $37 with tax for a 30lb bag of adult lg breed at scheels recently. I have been happy with the food and have fed it since Ive had the dog but this is getting a little too spendy when my 85+lb lab goes through a bag as fast as he does.

Looks like its time to do some research on what to replace it with.. Any recomendations?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Brody,

I don't know if it replaces it or not but I have been feeding NUTRO for 3 years now and have been really happy with it. $31.00 for a 40lb. bag.

BTW how is Remmy doing?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I was thinking about the nutro. I talked to the nutro guys at the fargo sportshow a while back and this new increase in price will probably push me to give them a try.

Remmy has been doing well. I haven't been training much if at all lately but will start up here now that things are melted. He got some great work in last weekend with the snows. Lots of long difficult retrieves and he actually suprised me nicely with some longer blinds mixed in with some not so nice attempts. He got a lot of compliments from some guys I just started hunting with from this site. I got pretty pumped up with some of the retrieves he made, had some big $hit eating grins on my face :beer:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Dog food prices are going up everywhere. Atrribute the cost increase to the cost of grain and fuel like everything else.

Here's a tip: you can get Nutrisource much cheaper at other outlets. Scheel's is almost $10 more a bag than elsewhere. I can't believe they can sell as much food as they do at those prices.

PM sent.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Surprisingly enough, I've found the cheapest Nutrisource at Paramount Sports right by Famous Daves in Fargo. I think the last bag I paid about $32 for large breed adult chicken and rice.

My dog has been shedding a itching a lot lately so I'm going to try Native made by Kent. http://www.nativedogfood.com

You can order it online from DoItBest and ship it to Lambers Lumber on S 32nd Ave for free. Cost, $30 for a 40lb bag and they have 4 different levels and they all cost the same. This food is corn and wheat free which is the most common problem with itching. The food is also now the official dog food of Pheasants Forever and Quail Forever.

Pretty quality stuff for a very very good price I think.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> have been feeding NUTRO for 3 years now and have been really happy with it.


Thats what i feed my lab and i am very happy with it. :beer: i think i pay $26 for a 20lb bag, i did notice the price of nutro went up about a 1.50 the last month or two :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I fed Nutro Large Breed Adult for 4 years...didn't note any problem...They actually carry it on base at the Commissary so I saved a lot on tax over the years. I recently switched to PMI Exclusive. With tax, I pay $26 for a 35lb bag. I'm pleased with the performance.

Again, I can't say anything negative about Nutro.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> Remmy has been doing well. I haven't been training much if at all lately but will start up here now that things are melted. He got some great work in last weekend with the snows. Lots of long difficult retrieves and he actually suprised me nicely with some longer blinds mixed in with some not so nice attempts. He got a lot of compliments from some guys I just started hunting with from this site. I got pretty pumped up with some of the retrieves he made, had some big $hit eating grins on my face
> _________________


Glad to hear.


----------



## Arlan Smedsrud (Mar 31, 2005)

Just about all the feeds have gone up $2.00 to $4.00. Everyone most likely knows that Nutrisource is made in Perham, MN. I have been feeding another of thier products, Tuffy's Gold 26/18 protein /fat for 8 years now. I feed 6 to 8 Drahthaars a Chessie and Redbone. The cost in Sioux Falls is $24.00 per 50lbs good ingriedents, low stool volume. This food is not top of the line but is a good solid food.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> Lots of long difficult retrieves and he actually suprised me nicely with some longer blinds mixed in with some not so nice attempts. He got a lot of compliments from some guys I just started hunting with from this site. I got pretty pumped up with some of the retrieves he made, had some big $hit eating grins on my face :beer:


Great sight to witness indeed. On top of the great retrieving, being steady and calm, excellent command executing, etc..he definitely saved birds and probably a couple heart attacks to boot. Them blind retrieves were a thing of beauty! The Chocolate labs continue to impress this cat. 
:beer:


----------

